# OEM Sentra Radio Question



## LS1-TCB (Apr 8, 2003)

Quick question- will the factory radio from a '01 Altima/Frontier fit into a '98 Sentra OEM Radio location, and will the factory wiring harness hook up to it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm not an expert but i dont think it will fit since they have different center consoles


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

LS1-TCB said:


> *Quick question- will the factory radio from a '01 Altima/Frontier fit into a '98 Sentra OEM Radio location, and will the factory wiring harness hook up to it? *


What shape is the Altima/Frontier radio? If it is a rectangle...it will fit in...but the newer Altima's come with a radio that has round edges. As far as it working...many of the newer Altima's also come with either a BOSE or Active Speaker system...either way it is amplifed and will not work with the stock Sentra system. Harness will be the same though  .


----------



## LS1-TCB (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: OEM Sentra Radio Question*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> *What shape is the Altima/Frontier radio? If it is a rectangle...it will fit in...but the newer Altima's come with a radio that has round edges. As far as it working...many of the newer Altima's also come with either a BOSE or Active Speaker system...either way it is amplifed and will not work with the stock Sentra system. Harness will be the same though  . *


Cool- yes, the radio is rectangular just like the factory radio in my Sentra but it is not a Bose system, just the base AM/FM CD Player that came in the '01 Altima....you answered my question on the wiring harness too- I was thinking I may have to splice into it and modify to work. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OEM Sentra Radio Question*



LS1-TCB said:


> *Cool- yes, the radio is rectangular just like the factory radio in my Sentra but it is not a Bose system, just the base AM/FM CD Player that came in the '01 Altima....you answered my question on the wiring harness too- I was thinking I may have to splice into it and modify to work. Thanks for the help!  *


As long as the OEM system in the Altima isn't an amplified one...the radio will work just fine. If it is the amplied system...you'll need a lot more than splicing to get it to work.


----------



## LS1-TCB (Apr 8, 2003)

fyi- the base OEM Radio from a '01 Altima/Frontier WILL fit and work perfectly in a '98 Sentra- no problems, the wiring harness is the same also...it looks like the original factory equipment!


----------

